# Vintage Sub



## outstretchedhands (May 29, 2008)

Haven't posted a great deal over here but have just purchased a vintage transitional Sub (16800) from Jason (964RS) and will do my best to post some pics and a few words when it arrives. My first vintage Sub, having hankered after one for years now. Can't wait! Anyone else wearing one of these?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi Duncan.....

Your new job must be going well 

I had a transitional 5513 from 1986...

Loved it.....Swapped it for a PloProf.....I replaced it with a Tudor Snowflake Sub but still hanker after another 5513 Sub.... :bag:


----------



## outstretchedhands (May 29, 2008)

LOL! Day job is going very well, thanks! I've had more dive watches than I can remember and several SDs but have always hankered after a vintage Sub....there's just something special about them which is difficult to put a finger on. When Jason's came up I knew it was time to pull the trigger. I do love the 5513s and came close to getting one but I'm going senile very early in life and the date constantly escapes my now fragile mind.  Hence I need the date, I'm afraid.  Would love to add a PloProf to the stable one day. Have even thought about the new one..


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

jasonm said:


> Hi Duncan.....
> 
> Your new job must be going well
> 
> ...


Hi Jason

Not bad going...3x of my fave watches all mentioned in one line... :notworthy:

Cheers Neil


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers Neil


----------



## outstretchedhands (May 29, 2008)

Well, it arrived yesterday and hasn't left my wrist since. Absolutely stunning watch and sits beautifully on the wrist. Pics to come!


----------



## Phil Sinclair (Nov 14, 2009)

outstretchedhands said:


> Well, it arrived yesterday and hasn't left my wrist since. Absolutely stunning watch and sits beautifully on the wrist. Pics to come!


Hi Guys. I'm new here but have posted elsewhere for some years. I like the Subs. This one of mine is a 1680 from 1978.










These 2 Seikos are from the same era. The Orange one is a Mod.



















Cheers Phil


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

We need pictures of this 16800 :clap:

BTW I use to have a 5513.... need to get it back one day 

BTW2 Welcome to the forum Phil :thumbsup:


----------



## Kai (Jan 9, 2010)

I love the 5513........... a real classic... looking to get one with a gilt dial...........


----------



## 964RS (Feb 16, 2008)

outstretchedhands said:


> Haven't posted a great deal over here but have just purchased a vintage transitional Sub (16800) from Jason (964RS) and will do my best to post some pics and a few words when it arrives. My first vintage Sub, having hankered after one for years now. Can't wait! Anyone else wearing one of these?


That will be the one you still owe me Â£50 in Paypal fees on then Duncan and have not replied to a single email on this subject since you bought it??

Avoid would be my advice.


----------

